

Open Email - The better communication paradigm - nirajr
http://blog.grexit.com/open-email-the-better-communication-paradigm/

======
christianbryant
Unfortunate name at the moment as it is overshadowed on Google by the Greek
exit from the Euro zone worries, or Grexit. "Better" communication paradigm? I
don't know about that. I personally have always felt "email" in and of itself
would be replaced by a "better" communication paradigm, rather than re-
invented. Social media is pulling us aware from such archaic models, after
all...

